# What size dish would I need to receive Thaicom 5?



## h3x (Jul 12, 2007)

Hello! I currently reside in Alaska and I plan on investing in an FTA setup. However I have a simple question?

What size dish would I need in order to receive Thaicom 5 (78.5 E)? I want to receive the KCTV, and the KCBS/VOK Radio Broadcast [Frequency/Tip: 3504 H tp 3G.]

Thanks again!


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Alaska is a big place. You could be in Attu (about 53 N, 173 E), or Anchorage (61 N, 150 W), or Ketchikan (55 N, 132 W). That's 55 degrees of longitude, or about the same as the difference between Los Angeles and Nova Scotia.

But even in the most generous interpretation of your position, you will still be unable to receive Thaicom 5 with a dish of any size. That big ol' earth gets in the way of the satellite orbiting above a spot west of Thailand.


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

Or he could use a standard 36" dish and a 3000 mile long RG6 feed... heh heh heh...


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Or, dig a long trench/tunnel and lease the land where he comes out on the other side.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

You'd have to be some place in the Orient (eastern African continent to Japan) to even "see" that satellite. And, with their use of various regional and spot beams, you'd have trouble receiving them outside their intended reception areas (the ones you mentioned are Global beam, though).

If you have a friend living there, and don't mind spending some real money, you could have a dish and receiver installed in Thailand, and connect to it via Slingbox. But, you are talking C-Band, too....that's a much bigger dish.

Those channels you asked about might be available by other means. Usually, Lyngsat has an address "button" or web-link for the channels....that would get you to some additional info, but none show on those particular providers. So, you might have to look around on the web, or e-mail the channel, to find out if they stream their programming, or offer it as part of a package on a "domestic" (U.S. region) satellite. There are several programmers in the US that supply Asian programming on domestic Ku satellites, more suitable for small, home FTA dishes.

http://www.lyngsat.com/thai5.html

http://www.lyngsat-address.com/tv/South-Korea.html


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

h3x said:


> Hello! I currently reside in Alaska and I plan on investing in an FTA setup. However I have a simple question?
> 
> What size dish would I need in order to receive Thaicom 5 (78.5 E)? I want to receive the KCTV, and the KCBS/VOK Radio Broadcast [Frequency/Tip: 3504 H tp 3G.]
> 
> Thanks again!


Welcome to DBSTalk! :wave:

We have some members on the board who live in AK. Perhaps they will chime in here.


----------

